# RIP Ape - GSD among lives lost in upstate New York Killings



## battleborn (Jan 23, 2013)

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/15/nyregion/man-sought-in-upstate-new-york-shootings-is-killed.html

Senseless tragedy. And so many lives lost.

When I heard a dog was killed I figured it was probably a GSD. Handsome one, too.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

So sad May Ape RIP!!


----------



## Dextersmom (Mar 11, 2013)

My heart just broke. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Poor boy...this seems like a better job for a remote controlled robot with a camera than a trained police dog.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:rip: Ape, run free precious boy.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh gosh

This makes my stomach hurt.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

How horrible. He was a gorgeous dog. I am so sorry for everyone involved.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

martemchik said:


> Poor boy...this seems like a better job for a remote controlled robot with a camera than a trained police dog.


Seriously. They put a lot of money in those dogs, such a senseless waste of life.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

What a beautiful dog. 

I know it makes sense to use a canine if it means sparing a human's life, but they knew the guy was armed. Did officials think the dog "wouldn't" get shot? I bet the handler made his farewells before that GSD ever entered the building.


----------



## battleborn (Jan 23, 2013)

Carriesue said:


> Seriously. They put a lot of money in those dogs, such a senseless waste of life.


Doesn't make it any less sad, but I'm sure they sent in Ape rather than a robot because the dog had a chance at taking the guy down. If they were just trying to look around a robot might have been an option...but we all know that a GSD can do a lot more than a robot. Tragic though it was, Ape's life was lost in the course of protecting others, and I'm sure that he loved his job.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Dogs have NO chance against an armed gunman who has killed people! Idiot decision! I know several K9 officers who say they would not sacrifice their dogs in this type of stand off....but others just view the dog as a piece of equipment...him killing the dog gave them an excuse to just go in and kill him...

I really don't want anything I breed to go to a K9 unit of any kind.....this makes me physically ill.....

Poor Ape.....:rip:

Lee


----------



## battleborn (Jan 23, 2013)

Awww.  I need to quit reading the news. Poor guy was only two, and had just started working for the FBI. If the other article made you sad, don't click on this:

FBI: Dog killed "doing what he was trained to do" - Utica, NY - The Observer-Dispatch, Utica, New York


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

wolfstraum said:


> Dogs have NO chance against an armed gunman who has killed people! Idiot decision! I know several K9 officers who say they would not sacrifice their dogs in this type of stand off....but others just view the dog as a piece of equipment...him killing the dog gave them an excuse to just go in and kill him...
> 
> I really don't want anything I breed to go to a K9 unit of any kind.....this makes me physically ill.....
> 
> ...


I agree. This story makes me sick.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

*"Around 8 a.m., they raided the building, sending a dog wearing a camera first so they could see what they might be facing."
*



martemchik said:


> Poor boy...this seems like a better job for a remote controlled robot with a camera than a trained police dog.


Agreed! Local police here use robots for bombs and situations like this. The guy was contained no need to risk lives. 

*Since Mr. Myers was not holding hostages*, 

Wonder why they didn't use gas instead?


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

It's hard to believe the FBI was actually involved in this. Sending in a dog instead of a robot just seems so amaturish.


----------



## battleborn (Jan 23, 2013)

Is there anyone on this forum who works in law enforcement or with canine officers who can maybe shed some light on the protocol of using a dog in violent situations? I couldn't even find many web links on the FBI using canines - their web site mentions that they use labs as drug dogs but nothing about GSDs. The main mention of FBI and GSD seems to be poor Ape. 

Have to say that without being there or knowing more, I don't want to fault the other officers or his handler. The second article I posted a link to said that they gave him CPR on the way to the vet and sent him home to Virginia in a child's coffin. So sad...his handler must be heartbroken.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Dogs name was ACE I read -not Ape....

and the camera thing was just exactly what a few K9 officers have told me they would NOT sacrifice their dogs doing....

this makes me soooo angry and sad - that poor dog....being shot and then probably lying there until they killed the guy and THEN rushed to a "standby vet"....

Lee


----------



## battleborn (Jan 23, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> Dogs name was ACE I read -not Ape....


NYT, WSJ, and all the other sources I read showed the name as Ape.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

martemchik said:


> Poor boy...this seems like a better job for a remote controlled robot with a camera than a trained police dog.


That was my first thought too.. especially when they knew sending in the dog would probably end that way. RIP Ace, what a handsome K9.


----------



## NietzschesMomma (Jan 20, 2013)

What a beautiful Czech boy...my heart is in my shoes. I tend to agree, what about using gas? Did they have NO other choice but to send him in there?


----------



## Dextersmom (Mar 11, 2013)

http://www.ksee24.com/news/local/He...d-After-Being-Killed-by-Gunman-198616941.html


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

